# 33Feet, That magical number



## Jolly Roger

How did 33 feet become the magical number for slingshot shooting? Who first established this random rule? Or is it not so random and maybe there is some logic behind it, or not? I understand that it is the equivalent of 10 meters so the rule must be simply adopted from something that originated on the other side of the big fish pond. Is a card cut or match light null and void if it was made at 32 feet? Does that extra foot really separate the winners from the losers? Why is the magic number not 30 feet or 35 feet? Is the U.S. slingshot and tournament world obligated to follow the metric rules set down by the UK slingshot world? I'm sure it is way to late in the game to question the magical number of 33 feet and we must at all cost simply accept it and lay out our shooting ranges accordingly. Would anyone dare hold a slingshot tournament with a shooting distance of 30' or 35' or 40' instead of the obligated 33 foot rule? Just one of those new comer questions that seems to be taken for granted by all.


----------



## MonRiver

I could be wrong, but 10 meters is the standard competition distance.

I believe that tournaments are at 10 meters and maybe have other distances as well. But 10 meters (33 feet) is the standard.

Kind of like a Marathon is 26.2 miles, American football fields are 100 yards, Olympic Track and Field are specific distances--all metric-- etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brucered

It's the standard for shooting guns, so makes sense to adopt the same distance for Slingshots.

Is a 32' card cut or match light void, no. But it won't qualify you for a forum badge, rules are rules. It's still impressive if you can do it from 32', I'd salute anyone who can.

Does the extra foot separate winners from losers, no. But it separates badges from no badges. No one has said you can't attempt card cuts and match lights from closer. I try it sometimes when there is something in the way of where I normally stand, but if I'm going for a badge or to compare myself to others, I do it from 33'.

No, I don't think you'll see any tournaments at 30 or 40'. 33' is the standard. All competitions and events have standards.

Or what @MonRiver said.


----------



## Cjw

Probably because Air rifle and pistol shooting is more popular in Europe and they shoot at ten meters. So they probably used that distance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard

The metric system is used by the entire scientific community and most of the world just makes things somewhat universal just like our community is that so wrong?


----------



## MonRiver

Royleonard said:


> The metric system is used by the entire scientific community and most of the world just makes things somewhat universal just like our community is that so wrong?


I think it's great. And I wouldn't be upset if the US migrated to the metric system either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

For a country that fought hard to be free of the Empire - really would have thought the metric system would have caught on... Its not exactly the most logical numbering system... Based on a thumb's thickness and someone got wise to adding feet into simple digit adding...

Even in the UK its such a confused system. Metric gets used for anything small and anything large becomes empirical... also half anything that needs to be measured is supplied metric and everything else is not... You need 2 sets of spanners to get anything done and tape measures, don't get me started.

BTW - the UK catapult target distance is 10 meters (not 11 yards)... go figure.


----------



## roirizla

Now if only everybody could drive on the left side of the road...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

roirizla said:


> Now if only everybody could drive on the left side of the road...


Yes - that should be made absolutely THE STANDARD. Why any company has to produce 2 sets of cars - and right-hand drive makes so much more sense.


----------



## flipgun

i have learned more metric here on the forums than I used to. All I comprehended was Grams and Kilo's.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'm sure all someone would have to do is go against the grain and set a standard based on U.S. measurements. Anyone hosting a slingshot tournament is free to set the standard for the tournament without having to be bound by international measurements.


----------



## VAshooter

Air rifle and air pistol is shot at 10 meters and the targets have been scaled to be competitive at that distance. The airguns have been designed to shoot best at that distance. If you want to shoot in the Olympics you practice at ten meters. The field target rifles they use in England are set up for longer ranges but their designs started out as ten meter guns. I have a 10 meter airgun range in my basement and if it wasn't so much work for me to get down the basement stairs I would have my airgun range converted to a slingshot range.

I shoot my slingshot at 25 yards because the Magnolia Tree in my back yard is 25 yards from the deck I shoot from.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

It just seems to me, from a practical 'hunting' perspective, that 33' is about as close as you can get to a lot of animals before they run or flush. I imagine this had a lot to do with adopting that distance for gun competition in the UK. Not to mention that the power and accuracy of the slingshot begins to wain rather quickly beyond that distance.

Of course closer is better if you have your stealth techniques honed.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - thought 33' was a US standard? Actually think you're the only guys that actually use that vs say 10m like everyone else... Your wanting to go against the grain is a very British approach to this issue actually. In the Archery world the French came up with the standard (FITA) so the British came up with their own (almost identical GNAS) - they hate not being in charge...

It would be great for there to be one standard - even in certain sports there is a cross-over. Archery all the bolts etc. are non-metric but the field is metric - and cycling all the bolts are metric but fit is non...

Here is a map showing the countries that have yet not adopted the metric system (you may note that the UK is in fact grey):


----------



## brucered

Jolly Roger said:


> I'm sure all someone would have to do is go against the grain and set a standard based on U.S. measurements. Anyone hosting a slingshot tournament is free to set the standard for the tournament without having to be bound by international measurements.


What do you think the standard for USA should be? Whatever it is, go for it.

It doesn't matter to me, I'm in Canada so won't be following it anyways. And I can't see other countries adopting it just because the USA is doing it, 33' is the standard.

I'll stick with 33' for my slingshot shooting.


----------



## VAshooter

Lucky for us in the USA 33 feet is essentially 10 meters so the old ranges that were set up for 33 feet to shoot small bore rifles can accommodate 10 meters for international shooting sports today.


----------



## flipgun

It seems to me that this is a classic example of a non-issue. 10 m = 32.8084 ft. Is this quibble about less than 3.25"? Really?

My Lowe's cheapy 100" tape has meters marked. Lots of "em do. I can't make sense of this particular tempest in a teacup.


----------



## brucered

flipgun said:


> I can't make sense of this particular tempest in a teacup.


I don't get it either.


----------



## flipgun

...or, 8.255 cm, If you would rather.


----------



## Ibojoe

Call me crazy, but all this time I've been shooting 11 yds.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I just finished watching two 2011 Bill Hays videos on card cutting. He was shooting from 22 feet, not the now advertised standard of 33 feet. When did the shooting distance for card cutting change? Yes 22 feet converts to 7m but why 22 feet and not 20 feet or 25 feet? Or why 7m instead of 8m and when did 10m become the standard for card cutting etc.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well, I just watched another 2011 Bill Hays video and he was testing his custom slingshots by cutting a card at 45 feet. It seems that now 2017 all shooting is done at 33 feet. When did the 33 feet rule come into effect?


----------



## mattwalt

JR its probably just so the 40 odd slingshot competition shooters world wide can compete on the same level... It just a random agreed standard distance.

Sort of the same reason you guys drive on the illogical side of the road - and why we write left to right. Without these rules (erm guidelines) there would be chaos and the world would end.

Though if you held your own event and made the distance say 28 feet. Oddly you would have created a standard for that event which everyone would have to follow... worth contemplating.

Standards are there just to keep things normal (as in the norm).


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yes Matt I did not ask about why the rest of the world drives on the wrong side of the road. My last question was when did 33 feet become the standard distance for card cutting, tournaments etc. When was it decided to be 33 feet? If in 2011 it was not being used, at some point in time the decision was made to settle on 33 feet or 10 meters. How did that come about. Not asking for speculation and assumptions. There must be someone on this forum who knows when this standard distance was set and by whom.


----------



## flipgun

JR. I have been on this forum since November 2012. 10 meters was the standard before I got here. So it has to have been at least 5 years. I'm sure some of the more Sr. members can date it back farther if they see this as significant as apparently you do.


----------



## VAshooter

The standard of 33 feet was a standard competition distance for smallbore rifle since somewhere around 1900. When the international standard of 10 meters was adopted we Americans, being the accommodating folks we are, were willing to adjust it a couple inches to be in line with the rest of the world.

I used to shoot muzzle loading rifle matches where the standard distance was 35 yards. I shot free pistol where the standard distance was 50 meters. I shot the Wimbleton and Leech Cup at our National High Power Matches and the distance was 1000 yards. The distance only matters so that 1. everyone competes at the same distance and 2. we know what to expect when we get to the competition. There is no "magic number" only common sense.


----------



## brucered

Do what Bill does then. No one else has anything new to add or help to offer.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Jolly Roger said:


> Anyone hosting a slingshot tournament is free to set the standard for the tournament without having to be bound by international measurements.


Yeah!!!
What a great truth!!!
So when YOU will host a tournament, YOU will be free to set YOUR standard for YOUR tournament.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - totally misread that. I'd say VA does in that regard then.


----------



## brucered

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hosting a slingshot tournament is free to set the standard for the tournament without having to be bound by international measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!
> What a great truth!!!
> So when YOU will host a tournament, YOU will be free to set YOUR standard for YOUR tournament.
Click to expand...

20', PP frames with lanyard holes and pro clips only, all others are forbidden to compete.


----------



## mattwalt

brucered said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hosting a slingshot tournament is free to set the standard for the tournament without having to be bound by international measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!
> What a great truth!!!
> So when YOU will host a tournament, YOU will be free to set YOUR standard for YOUR tournament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20', PP frames with lanyard holes and pro clips only, all others are forbidden to compete.
Click to expand...

Darn - I'm out then :-(


----------



## VAshooter

You guy's crack me up.

Did I ever tell you that I once lived in Florida and on occasion would walk in the woods. I often shot the fire ant hills which were epidemic in Florida back then. It sure made them angry.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Gotta just love the sarcastic comments over a simple question asked. This site brings out the best and worst of some people. I guess the sarcasm is like a band aid over a scab because someone has a differing opinion or is a deep enough thinker to ask the hard or out of the box questions.


----------



## Cjw

It was ten meters or 33 feet in the seventies. That's been the standard airgun distance for ever.
You have to remember years ago a guy who could hit a tin can ten times in a row was considered a great shooter with a slingshot. Back then it was all whamo sportsman and wrist rockets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Jolly Roger said:


> Gotta just love the sarcastic comments over a simple question asked. This site brings out the best and worst of some people. I guess the sarcasm is like a band aid over a scab because someone has a differing opinion or is a deep enough thinker to ask the hard or out of the box questions.


It was asked and answer by numerous members. People have asked what you think it should be and why and you have yet to answer.

It's 33' because that is the standard. Plain and simple.

Why do you want it change and what should it be? If it is for the forum standard for badges, it's because it's their forum and that is what they set. They have had 5m card cut competitions, but no badge. People are free to shoot from wherever they choose, but don't expect a SSF badge for a 30' card cut or match, it has to be 33". Still a great feat but not badge worthy.

What do you want to change, the site or where 99.9% of us shoot from?


----------



## Cjw

Lets change it from ten meters to 10 feet than we can all get badges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

I said nothing about changing anything nor did I mention badges, Don't need no stinking badges to quote Treasure of the

Sierra Madre. I simply asked when and how was 33 feet established as the standard distance for slingshot shooting. A few have attempted to answer the question while others are busy skirting the questions with ridicules accusations and sarcasm. My point being, if using feet and inches one would be more inclined to use 30' or 35' rather than 33'.

It appears that no one knows the answer. Simply saying I DON'T KNOW might appear a bit more civil than all the sarcasm.

I just came from the local Tractor Supply this morning and looked at the tape measures while there. They had 20', 25' 50' and 100' tapes. But guess what? There in the midst of them all was a 33' tape. That is the first time I have ever seen a 33' tape. Must have been a special request from a slingshot shooter. Other than being able to buy 12' and 16' tapes 33' is an unusual and odd number to come up with for shooting anything. How was the 33' rule established and when?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yes Matt, VAShooter did a good job of answering the question. At least for firearms shooting. How was 33' or 10m established for slingshot shooting? Appears that no one knows. I think I've also learned that it is not acceptable to ask questions on the forum, just go with the flow.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Jolly Roger said:


> Gotta just love the sarcastic comments over a simple question asked. This site brings out the best and worst of some people. I guess the sarcasm is like a band aid over a scab because someone has a differing opinion or is a deep enough thinker to ask the hard or out of the box questions.


*Deep thinker? I'm not seeing it, more like a jolly victim. The belligerent tone of most of your posts inspires sarcasm, not camaraderie.*

*Get a clue - the rest of the world is on the metric standard. IMO, this whole thread is a waste of oxygen. *


----------



## Cjw

They came up with 33 feet because the the rest of the world uses 10 meters which is 32 feet 9.701 inches they rounded it to 33 feet in the US. Simple. It's a lot easier to say and measure 33 feet than 32 feet 9.701 inches. Explained. Can we move on now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter

I think JR asked a reasonable question but the answer is lost in the pages of history.

Thirty three feet is universally accepted and a convenient and doable distance to shoot but that is why it continues to be used, not why or when or by who it was chosen. Let's just be thankful that the people who came before us were wise enough to chose usable distances that are easy to use and fit in many back yards.

I'm going to check the local Tractor Supply for one of those 33 foot tapes. If I find one then this whole thread will be worth it.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks VAShooter. I'm thinking I should go back and get that 33' tape. But I recently bought a 35' tape which is a much more sensible distance.


----------



## flipgun

Jesus Forking Christ! What is you're absorption With this Minutia?


----------



## mattwalt

Saunders Archery held an event in Jan 1973. May be worth asking them what the tournament rules were. But its probably trying to find when the first 'modern' tournaments were held and what the earliest rules were. Sure there are a few members who could actually answer that. I would assume Italy/Spain and the US would be the oldest competing countries.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Gotta just love the sarcastic comments over a simple question asked. This site brings out the best and worst of some people. I guess the sarcasm is like a band aid over a scab because someone has a differing opinion or is a deep enough thinker to ask the hard or out of the box questions.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees

I think it is good to inquire about e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g! Especially who is forcing things upon us....
In this case it is not so obvious, but otherwise in the U.S. our president appoints beaurocratic "czars" who decide to impose things upon us all. Also our Media just decides to make up its own "so called facts" and "heavily report them". As a consequence, the people start searching for the truth themselves. Today, to find the truth we have to question everything because we are so lied to!
We get tired of all of the extra effort and take a break from it all by shooting, building, and discussing our slingshots! Yea!

We are afraid someone will impose upon us " rule of law". For instance, our hunting laws are usually set by a small panel or "commission". There is no slingshot hunting allowed in Maine and other states because of a small body of people just says so...and what is worse is where poor mostho is unable to hunt anything at all, and the U.K. has difficult law too. What about the other places in Europe? You see, it is best for us to question everything or we may end up under somebody's thumb for too many restrictions. This is why so many do not like the metric system, or other standardizations...we are so afraid of what else might follow! So friends, please do not take our questions as excessive or personal....it is just what we do! I hope you will value our friendship, closeness, and commaraderie over slingshots to tolerate our quirks and questions!


----------



## NaturalFork

33 feet = 10 meters. That is why.


----------



## mattwalt

The US adopted the metric system in the 70's... Wish you would start actually using it. Its a really great system pretty much the rest of the world uses.


----------



## NaturalFork

mattwalt said:


> The US adopted the metric system in the 70's... Wish you would start actually using it. Its a really great system pretty much the rest of the world uses.


I live in the US and I have no arguments! I wish we used the metric system too!


----------



## mattwalt

In the UK both systems run side by side even in the same products. One part may be imperial and the other metric. Its such a pain. Even distance. Small distances are in mm or metres. But long ones in miles... If they could just stick to the one.


----------



## Jolly Roger

mattwalt said:


> The US adopted the metric system in the 70's... Wish you would start actually using it. Its a really great system pretty much the rest of the world uses.


Fortunately the metric system didn't catch on. However, it has risen its ugly head and seems to be inching (pun intended) its way into our products. I'll be gone by the time the U.S. falls prey to the metric system and eliminates our current system. Just because the whole world has gone crazy doesn't mean we have to follow suit. But it looks like we are headed in that direction. Time to Make America Great Again. I really dislike having to open a separate window to get the metric measurements converted to inches when reading the dimensions of a slingshot or band width. Our measurement system has worked and why would the greatest nation in the world want to change to suit the rest of the world. We set the standard, let the rest of the world rise to our standard instead of us dropping our standards to conform to the rest of the world.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Most of the world speaks English....I guess they could learn a new standard of measure just as easily as we could...but it would be nice if they would hurry up!
Haha....I just could not help myself. Being a rebel is what helped our founders do what they did!

But we all truly know that life is not easy having to convert all of the time, but just keep a calculator handy is what I do.....I do not particularly like too.

MattWalt I know where you are coming from as you cannot tell the amount of anything by just looking at it because of intentionally deceptive packaging!


----------



## mattwalt

The metric system is logical. It all interelates.

I do my computers built in conversion works great. But like in archery. My sight had imperial bolts but the bow was metric. Its a hassle needing 2 sets of everything to get basic jobs done. Then supplying yo us in imperial... Why you stick to an old UK system... I dunno... Its in 12&#8230;'s.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I use biblical cubits. I shoot from 22 standard biblical cubits. I'll not be goaded into argument over distance perception or notation.

Noah used cubits. He's the reason we still have penguins. Think about that.


----------



## mattwalt

I use hand mostly. Horses are measured in hands. You used to get shot for stealing them...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Mr. Nice said:


> I use biblical cubits. I shoot from 22 standard biblical cubits. I'll not be goaded into argument over distance perception or notation.
> 
> Noah used cubits. He's the reason we still have penguins. Think about that.


Too bad Noah lost the Unicorns.


----------



## Ordo

Despite the decimal system I was born with, I do measure in yards because i'm a golfer.
So I'm shooting at exactly 10.936133 yards. No more no less or I'll miss the target.


----------



## wll

Cjw said:


> Probably because Air rifle and pistol shooting is more popular in Europe and they shoot at ten meters. So they probably used that distance.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is exactly correct ... it is a standard used in all major air rifle and air pistol shooting events, and used in some .22 events also I believe.

wll


----------



## VAshooter

I use the metric system for small things but I do get confused when trying to compute the price of gas if it is in liters rather than gallons.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Seems like the whole world is now learning and speaking English as we do here in America. Time for the world to convert to inches and feet.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

mattwalt said:


> The US adopted the metric system in the 70's... Wish you would start actually using it. Its a really great system pretty much the rest of the world uses.


Okay, one of the few good things I can say about the metric system is that for many of the physics problems I do in class, it's easy to deal with. But I think that the meter and the yard are entirely too close to call it a coincidence, I suspect that the metric dudes decided to make the meter just a little larger than the yard just to screw with the other guys. I like the Imperial system because I grew up with it, and it makes sense to me.



Jolly Roger said:


> Mr. Nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use biblical cubits. I shoot from 22 standard biblical cubits. I'll not be goaded into argument over distance perception or notation.
> 
> Noah used cubits. He's the reason we still have penguins. Think about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Noah lost the Unicorns.
Click to expand...

He didn't, they're just butt-ugly and known as "Rhinoceroses". I believe that there's even an aquatic version called the "Narwhal"...


----------



## Royleonard

The scientific community that seems to be the only community that works across/ between continents for the betterment of mankind uses the metric system to eliminate error.It does that successfully when it comes to eliminating errors caused by multiple systems.I grew up with the imperial system,but found the metric system is easier and leads to less confusion when dealing with the rest of the world.I don’t know who all the Hindu gods are but I can understand them when it comes to measurement and evidence.


----------



## Royleonard

The athletic word adopted it for the same reason.To eliminate error and foster increased understanding.


----------



## Tree Man

I just assumed the guys at the first slingshot tournament were drinking rolling rock and adopted the 33.


----------



## Jolly Roger

treeman said:


> I just assumed the guys at the first slingshot tournament were drinking rolling rock and adopted the 33.


Best explanation I've heard. They had to be drunk to settle on 33 feet.


----------



## rosco

Little known fact - world wide, toilet paper is still made to imperial dimensions. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## NoGuarantees

I guess our posteriors are imperial? A hand is a hand, a foot is a foot.....and a butt a butt? Kind of a cheeky subject.....


----------



## NoGuarantees

I guess there should some kind of shining example of something somewhere in all of this!


----------



## rosco

"In metric, one milliliter of water occupies one cubic centimeter, weighs one gram, and requires one calorie1 of energy to heat up by one degree centigrade-which is 1 percent of the difference between its freezing point and its boiling point. An amount of hydrogen weighing the same amount has exactly one mole of atoms in it. Whereas in the American system, the answer to 'How much energy does it take to boil a room-temperature gallon of water?' is 'Go f*** yourself,' because you can't directly relate any of those quantities." Wild Thing by Josh Bazell.

Imperial system is butt worthy, but nothing more


----------



## roirizla

I think measurements for shooting sports should be done by a man's Jolly Roger. This way, I'd always have a clear advantage by being closer to the target.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco

Speak for yourself roirizla......I still couldn't hit it. Not bragging, just saying.


----------



## NoGuarantees

I am a target want-to-be, I love competition, but to truly be good it will be a while...I wonder if we can compete while sitting? I cannot walk very well or stand too long...


----------



## VAshooter

NoGuarantees said:


> I am a target want-to-be, I love competition, but to truly be good it will be a while...I wonder if we can compete while sitting? I cannot walk very well or stand too long...


Just about every competition allows you to sit while shooting as long as your sitting position doesn't give you extra support or advantage.


----------



## NoGuarantees

I am still intrigued by this butt standard. I vote for the one on the right - if we are going to establish a imperial standard...


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'm old enough to remember the old timers saying "Her butt is two and a half axe handles wide". Not sure how that translates into feet and inches or cubits, meters etc. but it does give one a definite reference point to gauge how wide her butt was.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Well, you could measure roughly say...two grab-hands wide, but that is not the same as horse measuring hands....might make confusion and get people slapped...

Yes Jolly Roger, I have heard the comparison of measure of various things to axe handles...

Edited to include last line...


----------



## VAshooter

How did women's rear ends work there way into this thread? I understand it rambling around but I don't see any of those women holding a slingshot or talking about slingshots. I'm in favor of women and girls involved in this forum but I doubt that they are in favor of that part of their bodies being highlighted.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Well, I am going to absolve myself from this and blame it on whoever started the post!


----------



## NoGuarantees

Whoops! That would be me! Well, let's blame it on who started the thread!


----------



## NoGuarantees

I cannot blame on Jolly Roger, I see that the thread started out innocent enough...

I am just glad the hobbit did not notice that post...he would likely re-adjust that eye-lens!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

VAshooter said:


> How did women's rear ends work there way into this thread? I understand it rambling around but I don't see any of those women holding a slingshot or talking about slingshots. I'm in favor of women and girls involved in this forum but I doubt that they are in favor of that part of their bodies being highlighted.


 :yeahthat: C'mon folks, show a little maturity here.


----------



## NoGuarantees

I should have put horses butts up there!


----------



## VAshooter

NoGuarantees said:


> I should have put horses butts up there!


Then you would need to be careful where you step.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Haha! Yes, I have to admit I was wrong too! If I had my 1/8 inch banded slingshot with a pocket full of soybeans I would have had some reactive targets anyway!

Edited fly typo, I did have my glasses on...


----------



## NoGuarantees

Anyway, somebody needs to correct me for whatever, so I do not get too cocky and know it all. Besides, Jolly Roger needs to see that he is not the only one who catches flak! Top of the day to everyone on this post and please accept my apology...

NG


----------



## Jolly Roger

Go get um NoGuarantees. No need to let the bullies push you around. We can't all think alike all the time.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Well, I do not feel bullied yet....but when it comes to it, I am no fun! Most who try to bully are 5'5" " or less, of average build or less, and suffer from little man syndrome....brought on by not doing too well in their childhood and young adult environment...often exasperated by being spoiled on top of that. Likes to hide behind little gangs of cronies, but e-a-s-i-l-y taken care of face-to-face when pushed to it. You remember the things we had to do in our previous years of living.

But, I do not think this applies in this situation.


----------



## VAshooter

Bingo!!! I'm only 5' 4" so I must be the bully. I grew up on a farm and it was a long way to the closest neighbor so I didn't have anyone to pick on or bully. I did have rabbits and squirrels and lots of barn pigeons and I did pick on them. That was my first experience with a slingshot. I wasn't a good shot but I had lots of targets. My closest neighbor was a girl about a year or two younger than I was. She was pretty and held my interest but I never considered bullying her. She wasn't above picking on me though. I was as stupid as most young teenage boys when a pretty young girl is near. I spent my young adulthood in the Navy as an aircrewman on a Search and Rescue aircraft. I turned 18 while I was in boot camp and never got to see that neighbor girl again. I think she married a truck driver.


----------



## NoGuarantees

No, VAshooter, I don't think you fit the mould for internet bully...I hope you are far from north virginia / d.c. megopolis....big urban sprawl....I had to endure a few big cities but only as I absolutely had to. Life does a lot to us, luckily it makes us better for the most part. I enjoyed electronics, and did reserve duty with a commission, and was merchant marine, finished with phone company...I have been lucky. I got to learn a lot along the way. It sounds like you have done some good stuff and learned a lot...I still want to be a target shooter with my slingshot, but I need to take it slow. Hope your weather has been good out there. You might get to surf fish near the coast. I try to do a trip to Matagorda, TX or Jacksonville, FL from time to time....when the fish do not bite, the sand fleas fry up nicely! I really wanted to take my slingshot for those pesky seagulls. Wonder if I would go to jail for collecting a few? Beach goers might object, as they have never seen anything killed...


----------



## treefork




----------



## NoGuarantees

So true!


----------



## VAshooter

I live south of Richmond and the people I know wish that northern Virginia would secede from southern Virginia. The area I live in is very conservative and everyone down here is tired of the liberal politicians from northern Virginia running the state.

I left the Navy in 1979, spent some time building research equipment for Virginia Commonwealth University, and then worked for a German Company as Electronic Products Manager for about seven years. In 1989 I left Weidmuller and started an electronic design and development company which I still own. I'm retired and my son and daughter run the company. Mostly the company designs and builds circuit boards for other companies and also designs, builds and tests electronic devices for larger companies.

Seagulls are protected and you get in big trouble for shooting them. I'm not sure why you would protect a seagull since they are everywhere now days. Go out to your local garbage collection facility and you will see more seagulls than you will ever see on the beach.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Cool! Like I say with each and every person out there, we are more alike than we are different....yes, where I am it is about 50/50 conservative/liberal. Due to farm subsidies, everyone feels they must be liberal, but fewer and fewer due to letting everything go to ruin, so past few years has gone conservative....It looks like the same agenda forthcoming with more of the same results for the near future. I am glad you are in a good area! Your grandkids might learn how things work and where they come from! The other camp has no clue and is easily misled. Well, VAshooter, top of the evening to you and yours and I had better get back on topic or nastygram likely to be forthcoming....


----------



## VAshooter

treefork, I agree we have wandered off topic on this thread and I apologize for that.

Sometimes I just like to get to know some of the other members. By the time I have 19000 posts I will hopefully be more mature and know most of the members. Until then I will try to utilize the private message function more often.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yep; we better tow the line. Big Brother is watching us. I have an idea. Any time someone wants to go off topic lets just start another thread to discuss the off topic ideas. Then we'll always be on topic. Maybe someone can even figure out a way to link the new thread to the original post so we can stay connected while we stray off topic.

Or may I suggest that every paragraph include the word Slingshot in it in order to keep everyone focused on the subject. That way we'll always be on topic, just slip the word Slingshot in there somewhere. Maybe even include the words pouch, flat bands, tubes, forks, lanyard. ammo or BB. We might all become more creative writers and communicators with such guidelines and restrictions.

Wouldn't it be neat if in our everyday conversations we had someone appointed to monitor us to keep us on topic and scream foul when we deviated from the original topic.

By the way, what was the topic on this thread to begin with anyway?


----------



## NoGuarantees

Jolly Roger you are precious man! I like how everyone is different, yet very much the same when closely examined. Thank-you for putting up with us, and for giving some flak when we need to think about something a little more!

Now to stay on topic...we were talking about feet with 33 toenails....


----------



## MakoPat

What is the next size wrench after 7/16"?
What is the next size wrench after 9mm?

I think it is fine to host a tournament and set your own rules... but everyone iz practicing at 10 m... or 33 feet.


----------



## BushpotChef

Id like to ask if anyone else feels like this is true:

Set up a marker @ 33 ft. from the catch box, then walk up to it. Back off from the box in 5 foot increments, shooting at a 2" bull, until your shooting shot #5 from 25 ft. For shot 6, skip 30' & go to 33 feet instead...

Is it just me, or does that extra 3' really become noticicable after about the 20' mark? I think this could be the tipping point, the 12' between 21' (7m) & 33' (10m) we see so often used in competition and field target shooting.

This makes me think a good practice regimen for target and hunting would be practicing in increasing 12' increments. 100 shots: 33 @ 12' (1/2" bull), 33 from 24' (1" bull) , 33 from 36' (1.5" bull) & one for good measure lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

BushpotChef said:


> Id like to ask if anyone else feels like this is true:
> 
> Set up a marker @ 33 ft. from the catch box, then walk up to it. Back off from the box in 5 foot increments, shooting at a 2" bull, until your shooting shot #5 from 25 ft. For shot 6, skip 30' & go to 33 feet instead...
> 
> Is it just me, or does that extra 3' really become noticicable after about the 20' mark? I think this could be the tipping point, the 12' between 21' (7m) & 33' (10m) we see so often used in competition and field target shooting.
> 
> This makes me think a good practice regimen for target and hunting would be practicing in increasing 12' increments. 100 shots: 33 @ 12' (1/2" bull), 33 from 24' (1" bull) , 33 from 36' (1.5" bull) & one for good measure lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Bushpotchef clean your PMs out Bro. :hijack: Sorry.


----------



## BushpotChef

Buckskin Dave said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to ask if anyone else feels like this is true:
> 
> Set up a marker @ 33 ft. from the catch box, then walk up to it. Back off from the box in 5 foot increments, shooting at a 2" bull, until your shooting shot #5 from 25 ft. For shot 6, skip 30' & go to 33 feet instead...
> 
> Is it just me, or does that extra 3' really become noticicable after about the 20' mark? I think this could be the tipping point, the 12' between 21' (7m) & 33' (10m) we see so often used in competition and field target shooting.
> 
> This makes me think a good practice regimen for target and hunting would be practicing in increasing 12' increments. 100 shots: 33 @ 12' (1/2" bull), 33 from 24' (1" bull) , 33 from 36' (1.5" bull) & one for good measure lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bushpotchef clean your PMs out Bro. :hijack: Sorry.
Click to expand...

Just did my friend thanks for the reminder lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I think tomorrow and from then on I am going to train in 12' intervals 100 shoots per station.
Thanks BushpotChef!
I use this same principle for knife and tomahawk hurling.
Half rotation for my 7" throwers is just under 4'. Full rotation is 7' then 2 full apins at 11' and my max 3 rotations is 15' 
I use one knife at a time so I get in some walking. Typically 30 to 50 throws per station.


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> I think tomorrow and from then on I am going to train in 12' intervals 100 shoots per station.
> Thanks BushpotChef!


Me as well; Lets see if we havent stumbled across the new gold standard in shooting LOL! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter

Sounds like a good way to practice. I think you are on to something.


----------



## MakoPat

[quote name="NoGuarantees" post="1123361" timestamp="1520468646"]I am a target want-to-be, I love competition, but to truly be good it will be a while...I wonder if we can compete while sitting? I cannot walk very well or stand too long...[/quote

One of the greatest aspects of slingshots as a sport is accessibility to all. So I hope sitting is permitted at competitions.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice to see a topic I brought up last year come alive again. Especially from those who see the benefit in shooting at various distances instead of one set standard. Read back over some of the posts and see the flax I took for even bringing the subject up. Thanks guys for recognizing the value of variable distance shooting.


----------



## MakoPat

All I know for sure is
Kids Have Dropped _ Dead Converting Metrics (kilo hecto deka _ deci centi milli)
There is no catchy acronym for converting fractions. So the standard system may be doomed.


----------



## MakoPat

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice to see a topic I brought up last year come alive again. Especially from those who see the benefit in shooting at various distances instead of one set standard. Read back over some of the posts and see the flax I took for even bringing the subject up. Thanks guys for recognizing the value of variable distance shooting.


Jolly Roger, another lively topic. Thanks, I do like it. For my instinctive style shooting I like to walk away from the target or toward it and shoot. It is fun but tough. 
Even tougher is to have level playing field for competitions... so may be that is why we use a standard distance.
Back to the original question of why 10 m, I wonder if it is an acceptable and accesible range to be challenging yet not too difficult. Perhaps?


----------



## VAshooter

You can sit while you shoot and most competitions rely on 10 meters for many of the matches. They always throw in some other ranges just to keep it interesting.


----------



## mattwalt

I practice at 25m - just saying... ;-) Trying to hit a can with a BB at that distance is much more fun (the drop after around 15m is incredible).

The 10m is a convention - its not law. Its just a practical distance for slingshots. Because like America is about the only country that uses an outdated UK measuring system - thats around 33'


----------



## BushpotChef

Thats why I love America. Theyre like 'naaah screw that, were not usig that gay math.' Lmao.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Any country that uses a measurement based on the width of a thumb - is got to be cool. 

The US adopted the metric system officially in like '75 - but really, really like Queen's math. As a result there is so much cross-over in measuring systems (even on same products - bicycles and compound bows are a good example) its crazy. In the UK small measurements are mostly metric - longer ones Imperial (kinda... mostly... that is, sometimes).

French math is so practical - and sensible.


----------



## BushpotChef

So like in the uk they meaure small items in centi/decimeters but once you scale up they use yards? Ive noticed this in the airgun community ALOT Lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

You have to have set distances for competitive shooting so everyone is competing equally. What's so hard to understand about that. The distances were set long ago if you don't like it tough nuggies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

Esp in the industry I work in - its ALL metric, all measurements are in mm unless its for the US (then its inches). But guess building etc. its half and half - guys are using both systems - but suspect metric is slowly replacing. Distance (like driving) is in Miles, Height is foot/inch. Its all very confused 

In fact archery is very funny. Draw length is in inches - FITA is French and has drafted the international rules - so you shoot at Meter distances... Then half the bolts on the bow itself may be imperial and others metric... on the same bow... Think its simply historic standards.

And Cjw is absolutely correct. The only thing is that there needs to be a single point of reference for all competitors to work to - and that is 10m.


----------



## Cjw

Every shooting sport has set distances for competing, Rimfire, centerfire , shotgun, archery etc. why is there always someone who wants to screw with the order of stuff. If you don't like the way the game is played take your marbles and go to another game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> You have to have set distances for competitive shooting so everyone is competing equally. What's so hard to understand about that. The distances were set long ago if you don't like it tough nuggies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have no issue with set distances. Im just suggesting other means of determining what distance you want to practice at.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

I don't measure anything when I shoot. Just start shooting. Move after every hit. Move left and right to get different angled shots. Move up close then keep drifting back a few steps at a time. I don't want to get dialed in on one distance. Or one type or shape of target. But I would like to get a 10M badge just to see if I can do it so I will have to lay out a tape measure for that.

Edit to add that of course if your going to compete its going to be at set standard distances. Except the silhouette courses. You don't always know the distance there. And for slingshots its always been 33ft. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

BushpotChef said:


> Thats why I love America. Theyre like 'naaah screw that, were not usig that gay math.' Lmao.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Funny thing, when I was in grade school back in the stone age I was taught the metric system because at the time the US was going to go to metric. I thought it was much easier to learn than our system. But we never did convert.


----------



## VAshooter

OK guys. I admit it. I set the 10 meter distance and the rest of the world followed my lead.

Many years ago I installed a shooting range in my basement and it was convenient to use 10 meters. That's it, I set the standard for the world. Anyone who has a complaint come see me but don't expect any refunds.


----------



## Cjw

Cjw said:


> Every shooting sport has set distances for competing, Rimfire, centerfire , shotgun, archery etc. why is there always someone who wants to screw with the order of stuff. If you don't like the way the game is played take your marbles and go to another game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buckskin Dave

VAshooter said:


> OK guys. I admit it. I set the 10 meter distance and the rest of the world followed my lead.
> 
> Many years ago I installed a shooting range in my basement and it was convenient to use 10 meters. That's it, I set the standard for the world. Anyone who has a complaint come see me but don't expect any refunds.


No kidding? :blink: Its a good thing you didn't buy a bigger house because if you'd have set the distance at 12 meters our score's would really bite.


----------



## VAshooter

I'm always looking out for you Dave, let me know if you need the distance to be changed.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I'm too cheap to buy a tape measure, so I just count off about 10-12 paces and use a couple different points on the house as references to make sure I'm always in about the same spot. Well, that and the path I've worn in the lawn


----------



## Jolly Roger

Buckskin Dave said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys. I admit it. I set the 10 meter distance and the rest of the world followed my lead.
> 
> Many years ago I installed a shooting range in my basement and it was convenient to use 10 meters. That's it, I set the standard for the world. Anyone who has a complaint come see me but don't expect any refunds.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding? :blink: Its a good thing you didn't buy a bigger house because if you'd have set the distance at 12 meters our score's would really bite.
Click to expand...

But why didn't you use feet and inches? The civilized world uses feet and inches while the rest of the world is still using the metric system.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

VAshooter said:


> I'm always looking out for you Dave, let me know if you need the distance to be changed.


Thanks bud! I'm cool for now but keep the real estate guy on speed dial just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## VAshooter

JR, I did use feet and inches. It was 33 feet and three or four inches if I remember right. I try to accommodate everybody.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

* :what:* * The need to chime in on this irrelevant subject is what's relevant. Mercy, seven pages and counting! The Forum should introduce an 'excessive chatter' fee, maybe ten cents per word - which might cut down on this choir of meaningless chirping. (Of course, my posts would be exempt from that fee.) *  * Get out and shoot. *


----------



## NaturalFork

33 feet isn't arbitrary. It is 10 meters. How are we STILL having a problem grasping this?


----------



## Cjw

NaturalFork said:


> 33 feet isn't arbitrary. It is 10 meters. How are we STILL having a problem grasping this?


 Because some people just like to stir the pot.That's why a lot of old members left the forum. They got tired it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

Today against my better judgement I shot 100 rounds at 4.88 meters(16 feet). My shoulder feels a little better. If I have no increase in pain or decrease in mobility... I'ma do it again tomorrow.


----------



## VAshooter

Cjw said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33 feet isn't arbitrary. It is 10 meters. How are we STILL having a problem grasping this?
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people just like to stir the pot.That's why a lot of old members left the forum. They got tired it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Yes, we are guilty of chatting. A few guys who all enjoy the same sport and like each other enough to want to carry on a conversation once in a while. If that drives away members they probably weren't very interested anyway. If we bother the rest of you, don't read what we write. If no one is interested in what I say, I'll be glad to go elsewhere.


----------



## VAshooter

MakoPat said:


> Today against my better judgement I shot 100 rounds at 4.88 meters(16 feet). My shoulder feels a little better. If I have no increase in pain or decrease in mobility... I'ma do it again tomorrow.


I think your judgement is fine. Keep at it and you will be at the top of the tournament board someday. Then all these guys will be asking you how you train.


----------



## Cjw

VAshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33 feet isn't arbitrary. It is 10 meters. How are we STILL having a problem grasping this?
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people just like to stir the pot.That's why a lot of old members left the forum. They got tired it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are guilty of chatting. A few guys who all enjoy the same sport and like each other enough to want to carry on a conversation once in a while. If that drives away members they probably weren't very interested anyway. If we bother the rest of you, don't read what we write. If no one is interested in what I say, I'll be glad to go elsewhere.
Click to expand...

 This dead horse has been beat so long I'm surprised PETA isn't picketing the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

VAshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33 feet isn't arbitrary. It is 10 meters. How are we STILL having a problem grasping this?
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people just like to stir the pot.That's why a lot of old members left the forum. They got tired it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are guilty of chatting. A few guys who all enjoy the same sport and like each other enough to want to carry on a conversation once in a while. If that drives away members they probably weren't very interested anyway. If we bother the rest of you, don't read what we write. If no one is interested in what I say, I'll be glad to go elsewhere.
Click to expand...

There some who just like to find something to complain about. Glad we can provide them with something to complain about. Bring it on PETA>


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33 feet isn't arbitrary. It is 10 meters. How are we STILL having a problem grasping this?
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people just like to stir the pot.That's why a lot of old members left the forum. They got tired it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are guilty of chatting. A few guys who all enjoy the same sport and like each other enough to want to carry on a conversation once in a while. If that drives away members they probably weren't very interested anyway. If we bother the rest of you, don't read what we write. If no one is interested in what I say, I'll be glad to go elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There some who just like to find something to complain about. Glad we can provide them with something to complain about. Bring it on PETA>
Click to expand...

 I don't remember myself complaining about shooting 10 meters. If you don't want to shoot at the standard distance knock your self out and shoot some other distance. But if you plan on shooting most competitions you better get good at ten meters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter

Cjw.......The original question was about how the ten meter range originated. No one on this thread complained about shooting at that range or any other range for that matter. I personally shoot at twenty five yards because that is convenient for me. MakoPat talked about shooting at sixteen feet and I think he wanted to shoot other distances as well. I like shooting at ten meters but I don't have a target at that range from the deck I shoot from. Right now we are mostly shooting the breeze because many are still waiting for the weather to improve. Soon we will all be outside shooting our slingshots at whatever range we choose and won't have the time to bother with forums.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks VAShooter. I held off and you said it for me. Yep the post was not a complaint, just a question asked. However, it does seem that some think we should get permission or limit our post to the mundane....now that is a complaint.


----------



## Cjw

And some people spend their time blowviating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice to see someone has read Dale Carnegie's book How To Win Friends and Influence People.


----------



## Cjw

Got all the friends I could ever need thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

